# Mahogany roast jam pit



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

After reading a few threads on here I decided to buy this to try, I bought a cheap hand grinder to get me to started before I take the plunge on an expensive one. My question is how fine a grind should I be looking at for these beans?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What type of coffee are you planning on making? Espresso, Filter, Aeropress?


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

lake_m said:


> What type of coffee are you planning on making? Espresso, Filter, Aeropress?


Sorry should have been more accurate, it's an espresso machine and I'll be making lattes and cappuccinos


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

More questions I'm afraid.

What espresso machine is it?

Does it have pressurised or non-pressurised filter baskets?

What's your grinder budget?


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Gaggia classic non pressurised. I have a small hand grinder i bought off the internet to get me started, wife wasn't for letting me spend anymore money just now after buying machine as away on holiday soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry, no one can tell you, how fine to grind.

You need to set a dose by weight to 0.1g, set a brew ratio. Then adjust.

With these beans your grind will be in the coarser side of espresos compare to beans that are not mahogany.


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

This all seems more complicated than I thought it would be lol


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You'll want to be grinding finer for espresso than for other methods but an exact fineness is impossible to say. Every machine is different & it'll also depend on your tamping pressure etc.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You're good to go!

I'm assuming you have a standard Gaggia double basket? ~14g

Good choice. With the MRJP being a dark roast it's quite easy to extract. You do not need to grind too fine. I get good results at around the 23 to 25 second mark. Obviously taste is king.


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Brilliant, hoping they arrived today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lake_m said:


> You're good to go!
> 
> I'm assuming you have a standard Gaggia double basket? ~14g
> 
> Good choice. With the MRJP being a dark roast it's quite easy to extract. You do not need to grind too fine. I get good results at around the 23 to 25 second mark. Obviously taste is king.


Whats your output over 23 - 25 second ( a very short window ) the time frame is isnt helpful if the output isnt defined.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oh to the OP youll need to let the beans rest for 7 days minimum


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stubhoy said:


> Brilliant, hoping they arrived today


Check the roast date and make sure to allow 6 - 10 days post roast


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> oh to the OP youll need to let the beans rest for 7 days minimum


Sorry, I said the same - I didn't spot your comment! oops!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats your output over 23 - 25 second ( a very short window ) the time frame is isnt helpful if the output isnt defined.


Good point. Try 1:2.5 = 14g:35g output as a starting point.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This bean is at its best served nice and gloupy. I would have 18 in, 30 out over 25 to 30 seconds


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> This bean is at its best served nice and gloupy. I would have 18 in, 30 out over 25 to 30 seconds


And rest time?


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Never arrived today, how long do orders from coffee compass normally take? Ordered early Friday morning


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Should have been with you by today. Normally if i order Friday morning i get it next day


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats your output over 23 - 25 second ( a very short window ) the time frame is isnt helpful if the output isnt defined.





MildredM said:


> Check the roast date and make sure to allow 6 - 10 days post roast


Oh ffs, this is getting worse lol


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Inspector said:


> Should have been with you by today. Normally if i order Friday morning i get it next day


I'll drop them a email


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Another thing how do you store your beans?


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Any other bean recommendations for a newbi that I could try, open to trying different types.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> And rest time?


As long as possible. For me, I often do not open for 10 days plus


----------

